# Easiest Payday Ever



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It was a five minute ping. When I got to the pickup the guy decided to cancel and handed me a $20 for my trouble. lol


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It was a five minute ping. When I got to the pickup the guy decided to cancel and handed me a $20 for my trouble. lol


Had this same kind of dral a couple months ago.... But the guy only gave me $10. What he might not have realized, was that he also got charged a $5 cancellation fee.... of which i got $3.75 of it ☺


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

On my first night as a driver i had 2 guys getting a ride to the liquor store, they were very nice and asked if i could please wait and take them back home also. I did and he gave me a $40 tip.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I was asked to stop at a grocery store and wait. I did and got $8 50 minutes of work. 

That's when I swore off sitting and waiting longer than 2 minutes for any pax.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> On my first night as a driver i had 2 guys getting a ride to the liquor store, they were very nice and asked if i could please wait and take them back home also. I did and he gave me a $40 tip.


I got $40 once for going through the Taco Bell drive thru. That's my biggest tip.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I got $40 once for going through the Taco Bell drive thru. That's my biggest tip.


I got $40 tip once the day after I drove, while I was cleaning my back seat


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got 300 to wait 1: 45 minutes put 2 $65 xl fares. And a 50 tip 480.00 in 3:15. 

The week before Christmas!


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought you meany "payday," something that pays for your day


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I was asked to stop at a grocery store and wait. I did and got $8 50 minutes of work.
> 
> That's when I swore off sitting and waiting longer than 2 minutes for any pax.


Odds are, clearly in favor of getting the short-shrift . . .



Coachman said:


> It was a five minute ping. When I got to the pickup the guy decided to cancel and handed me a $20 for my trouble. lol


Did they snap it while they held it up in front of you?


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

Had one lyft like that. Drunk girl gets in and i swipe start. Boyfriend comes out and stops me and convinces her she to drunk to leave, he has me end trip and hands me 15 bucks for my trouble. I get the min fare on lyft as well as another 5 dollar tip on the app.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> On my first night as a driver i had 2 guys getting a ride to the liquor store, they were very nice and asked if i could please wait and take them back home also. I did and he gave me a $40 tip.


I haven't gotten more than $10, but I have found that the stops for cigarettes or liquor have a good chance of tipping.



Grahamcracker said:


> I got $40 tip once the day after I drove, while I was cleaning my back seat


Those are the best! I found a $5. Not sure if they left it there on purpose as a tip.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

The best one was I picked up a nicely dressed couple at the Symphony on 7th & b. Destination was the Hotel on 5th between Broadway & C next to the House of Blues. He slapped me a $20 spot on the way out. It was actually the last ride of the night to receive a ride bonus for a certain amount of rides in a given period.


----------



## JohnnysUber123 (May 7, 2017)

People SUCK, many people I drive ask me to stop at stores on their way home late night for a snack or cigs and don't give me anything, they think it's my job to do that and uber has convinced them of that, just like they convinced pax that tipping is not necessary.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

JohnnysUber123 said:


> People SUCK, many people I drive ask me to stop at stores on their way home late night for a snack or cigs and don't give me anything, they think it's my job to do that and uber has convinced them of that, just like they convinced pax that tipping is not necessary.


What does this have to do with anything?

Moving on...

Only one I got like that was a guy who I picked up and asked me to wait for a minute or two at his first destination, then he'd go to a second. Drove to a sketchy place, he runs in and I'm like really contemplating driving off cause he seemed a little weird...got a drug vibe from him. He comes out just about then and jumps back in the car, says "Hey man, thanks for waiting" and handed me a $20. Drove another mile and dropped him off. Probably doing a deal, but eh, I lived.


----------



## Stevenscott704 (May 4, 2017)

Picked up a older gentleman from a bar - his daughter walked him out to the car to meet me...the ride was on her account. Told me that she was not leaving yet, but her dad needed to get home. He lived 2 blocks away - as he got out - he gave me a big thank you and a clean crisp $20.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

At least the gas was covered. WINNING!


----------

